# Something I've drawn



## Thikimo (Jan 31, 2012)

My boyfriend and I live together. We adopted Sir Guppy, a male betta, at the local Petsmart a couple of weeks ago. 
So far our 2.5 gal looks bare but I've drawn out how I would like to set it up: a partial carpet of java moss with some java fern in a corner and the betta hammock we got placed ontop of a decorative rock. I've also drawn in a few ghosts shrimp that I plan to get 

What do you think? Any neat ideas/tips on aquascaping would be appreciated. Also, this was drawn on MS Paint. Haha, it's not the best quality but I like it.


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

haha this is really cute. I think if will look great when it comes to life. Yer little hammock looks great!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thikimo said:


> My boyfriend and I live together. We adopted Sir Guppy, a male betta, at the local Petsmart a couple of weeks ago.
> So far our 2.5 gal looks bare but I've drawn out how I would like to set it up: a partial carpet of java moss with some java fern in a corner and the betta hammock we got placed ontop of a decorative rock. I've also drawn in a few ghosts shrimp that I plan to get
> 
> What do you think? Any neat ideas/tips on aquascaping would be appreciated. Also, this was drawn on MS Paint. Haha, it's not the best quality but I like it.



I can't see the picture. It probably is because I'm on the iPad. Though is it the picture in your avatar?

Either way thatocture looks fantastic! We have amazing artists on the forum. I'm glad that they have added this section for all to be recognized and given good feedback!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

no it is a different one  i love it :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Okay I can definitely see it now. Wow that is is weird!! My iPad doesn't show some pictures when I'm on my school's wifi connection. I can see it now and have t say that, that one is amazing. It looks cute and very creative.

I really trying to dive head first back into drawing again. I draw bettas and have recharge drawn dragons as well.

Anyway, keep up the good work. I'm glad to see beautiful art. Seeing different styles help other artists to see how to create their own. At least that is how it is for me.


----------

